# Another Ag Tractor question



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

I didn't want to Hijack the other thread. I have a couple lots that I could use this tractor on, its a friend of mine, he'll be the operator. It will give me time to get the residentials plowed out quicker. 
He says it should have a straight blade plow on it, but I think that'd be wasting it, I feel it should have a 8-10' snow pusher on the front, which next year I can use on the skid steer I hopefully buy.

Tractor Specs:
John Deere 2755
4cyl Turbo Diesel
Front Lift: 3400lbs
Weight: 9000 lbs
Engine HP: 90 HP
PTO: 78HP
4WD
Power Steering

Opinions what I should put on the front of this? and I guess it has the optional 'arm' kit for the front.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

maybe put a hydraulic angling plow on front and something like this on the back http://www.youtube.com/user/snowpusher2010

You'd be movin snow in forward and reverse.wesport


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I would question reliability if using it for commerical lots... or atleast have a good back up


----------



## adino1954 (Jan 30, 2006)

That is good old tractor but i feel for snow you need a direction reverser.so you can go the same speed forward and reverse That john deere has 8 speed forward and 4 speed reverse, low-high-reverse in one lever and 1-2-3-4 in the other lever . So when your in say 6th gear plowing forward and want to back up you will only be in 2nd gear reverse (toooo slow) you will have to shift 2 sticks all night long. Ben there done that=Not fun


----------



## MDSP (Mar 10, 2007)

mount a 14' or 16' daniels wing plow to the front and a 16' ebling back blade to the back. thats what we run on our JD 6330. 105 hp 10,000#.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

I would go with a 12 foot pusher, and you will need to get some new rubber, those tires are worn out.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I agree the tires are shot. And like was said the trans in the 2755's can be a pain but you won't be the guy running it lol.
Robert


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

A 10 ft pusher will work fine on that tractor. The first tractor I ever plowed a mall with was a 2950 JD with a 9 ft pusher my dad made, that was 24 years ago. From what I remember it worked great/ If you could find a used 10 or 11ft municipal angle plow that would also be a good choice starting out. I have some pics in my profile of harness's we have made to give you some idea's for yours.


----------



## dodge2500 (Aug 20, 2009)

We use a JD 2555 basically the same thing with a 10' pusher and it works great. Those tractors seem to last forever. Ours has 7000 hours on it and we use it about every day on our farm. If you aren't going a super long way and in lighter snow, a 12' pusher would work just fine.


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

I wouldnt go much bigger than a ten or twelve foot on that tractor. I had a open station 2755 with 14,000 hours on it, its a great tractor


----------



## rjm5133 (Feb 25, 2010)

i run a 2555 with a 10 foot meyers straight blade. have never had any traction issues what so ever. great tractors virtually indestructable


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Neige;1077187 said:


> , and you will need to get some new rubber, those tires are worn out.


I dont see any steel poking through yet...they're still good for another year IMO.


----------

